# The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Oktober 2019)

*The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*


----------



## restX3 (31. Oktober 2019)

*The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*

Sieht gar nicht so Sch..ße aus.
Ich denke die meisten kennen halt nur die Games von CD. Die muss man ausblenden bei der Serie.
Bin gespannt drauf, der Trailer macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*

Wollte gerade schreiben:"Sieht ja gar nicht mal so shice aus.".  Zu langsam. 

Nee, echt. Hatte nicht solche Qualität erwartet. Vielleicht doch mal reinschauen.


----------



## paddypitt87 (1. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*

Finde ich auch, dass es besser präsentiert wird als gedacht. Könnte man mal reinschauen, jetzt wo got erledigt ist^^


----------



## shadie (1. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*

Da habe ich ja schon richtig Bock drauf.
genau so wie auf die Herr der Ringe Serie bei Amazon.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt drauf. Ich hab nur echt ein Problem damit, dass Henry Cavill die langen Haare so überhaupt gar nicht stehen...


----------



## Gamer090 (1. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*

Der Trailer war nicht schlecht, mal sehen wie die Reviews ausfallen beim Start der Serie., vieles ist mir neu im Trailer und habe nicht alles wieder erkannt. Habe aber die Bücher nie gelesen und nur die Spiele gezockt und die sind etwas anderes.


----------



## Blowfeld (1. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*

Verglichen mit der Buchvorlage:

Zu cool. Nicht düster genug.


----------



## Acgira (2. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*



Blowfeld schrieb:


> Verglichen mit der Buchvorlage:
> 
> Zu cool. Nicht düster genug.



Seh ich ähnlich. Der Coolness-Faktor sollte nicht über dem Wert des Düsternis liegen. Tut es aber... Aber ob man es anschauen kann, liegt daran wie welche Geschcihte erzählt wird. Und das wird deutlich sobald die Serie startet und nicht durch Trailer.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (3. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Cool und düster, der neue Trailer ist da*

Die zwei Schwerter fehlen, keine Katzenaugen und das Medalion der Wolfsschule wurde verändert...:-/

Aber sonst gefällts mir auch.


----------

